# Spanish resident working in the UK?



## fiveseven (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm a U.S. citizen and a Spanish resident as well. I currently have my NIE - am I able to work in the UK without any sponsorship? Would appreciate any insight into this. Thanks!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

fiveseven said:


> I'm a U.S. citizen and a Spanish resident as well. I currently have my NIE - am I able to work in the UK without any sponsorship? Would appreciate any insight into this. Thanks!


Dont you have to have a work permit being a US Citizen? Dont think being a Spanish resident makes any difference


----------

